# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Winstrol V from Oropharma-Real or Fake

## Dnnap

Can anyone tell me if this Winstrol V is real of fake. It's made by Oropharma, lot A432, Exp 12/2006, 50 mg stanozolol Hcl, certified BP. The tabs are white with a line down one side only.

I would really appreciate it if any could help me,
Thanks.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

I know one thing...Winstrol V is an injectible made by Upjohn here in Canada. Yours is not "Winny V" although it may have winstrol in it. I can't help you any further than that. Maybe get them lab tested.

----------


## Dnnap

Thanks man.
Do you know if there is a certain taste I should expect or certain effects. I will be on a deca /d-bol ending with a propionate /winny stack, so I won't know if it's the winny or something else giving the effects. I've done 3 cycles before, mainly test like enanthate and propionate, all without post cycle.

----------


## dario

> Can anyone tell me if this Winstrol V is real of fake. It's made by Oropharma, lot A432, Exp 12/2006, 50 mg stanozolol Hcl, certified BP. The tabs are white with a line down one side only.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if any could help me,
> Thanks.


this label is very old, and now they have a new label, give me 2 or 3 days and i show you, but is very ****ing good staff.
they are changing the labels every 2 or 3 years, but is soo good.
i going to send you pictures with the new labels with holograms
every body here in canada know this product.
bye
go to www.yourmama'shouse.com

----------


## gaston

> Can anyone tell me if this Winstrol V is real of fake. It's made by Oropharma, lot A432, Exp 12/2006, 50 mg stanozolol Hcl, certified BP. The tabs are white with a line down one side only.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if any could help me,
> Thanks.


[B][COLOR="#ff0000"]*i have a fake oropharma botle.
that is the real OROPHARMA.
IM from argentina and i can tell you the real oropharma staff is sooo good, trust in this products becouse you will going to be big.
show u the real staff.
go to WWW.OROPHARMASPORT.COM*

----------


## cj1capp

Gaston you should read the rules.

----------


## kaos42_ze

Hello

I am new to this and someone sold me a bottle of Winstrol -V 10mg x 100 ( Genafarm for Oropharma Ltd of North America )

- white bottle and cap
- clear label with blue letter and reflective golden crosses made out of L's
- one cheap looking Saturn Hologram sticker
- the pills are mainly white, have no taste, desolve super fast

is Winstrol supposed to have a bitter taste and does anyone have pictures of 10mg Oropharma 100 pill bottles ?

----------

